# LightHouse NC2 Charts vs. Navionics



## sjwano (Sep 13, 2018)

Hello - I've searched a bit on this topic but little reviews/insight into the Lighthouse charts os I wanted to inquire with this group.

I'm looking at upgrading from a Raymarine Dragonfly 4 Pro to a Raymarine Element 7HV with HD-100 transducer. The only question I have is should I go with the version that includes the LightHouse NC2 charts (https://www.raymarine.com/marine-charts/lighthouse-nc2.html) or the Navionics charts? 

I am familiar with Navionics as it is included on by Dragonfly, and generally think it works well. Looking at the LightHouse website it seems the charts were an acquistion from Fishidy? The list of lakes for my state (Ohio) isn't totally comprehensive however. I'm just wondering if the Lighthouse charts with the "personal mapping" and "fishing hot spots" features would be worthwile. Or if anyone has opinion on them, or even better, experience with both chart types.

Thanks.


----------



## sjwano (Sep 13, 2018)

FWIW, I ended up ordering the new unit without any maps included. I will have my existing navionics card (current as of 2019) and may purchase a lighthouse card to try out, they were on sale for 40 bucks recently. you can try their service via fishidy.com if you sign up (free) but it only displays the basic maps so hard to evaluate the advanced stuff. Fishing ohio lakes I don't expect too much change in the charts from year to year (perhaps not true) so I'm good with a slightly outdated map for now.


----------



## ICT (Jan 23, 2017)

I ordered the axiom with a navionics card. Ended up putting that card in my lowrance as I did not like the axioms mapping.


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

I’m not sure what charts came bundled with this Axiom 7, but they were unusable to use for navigation and mapping on Lake Erie until I added navionics. I personally don’t like this unit, but I have it to integrate with my autopilot which it does exceptionally. Here’s a pic of a navionics map which has the same info as the free version on the Garmin in the background. It can highlight one user defined ‘fishing range’ plus a shallow water range while the Garmin supports as many as you want. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

